# IFOR and ISAF Vehicle Blast Blankets:  Approximate Dimensions?  Shell Material?



## Crapgame (27 Mar 2010)

Hello,
  I want to sew up a couple replica Blast Blankets as used in CF Vehicles during deployments with IFOR and ISAF, for my Iltis.
  Judging from this photo, they appear to be approximately 3'x5' or 4'x6'.  
 http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h315/adlerarmory/3RCR2.jpg

 I figure I can stitch the outer shell from 14ox OD Cotton Duck or 1000denier Nylon, unless they were covered with that same waterproof nylon cloth as the 82 Pattern Kit.  I've got a bag of the blackened-brass mil-spec 1" ID grommets for the big GP Medium Tents in a Tent Repair Kit.

  By the way, here's what my Skunque looks like so far:














Any help would be appreciated,
  Tom A in Colo Spgs USA


----------

